# What are some top-of-the-line Australian saddle makers?



## Micheller (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here. I'm shopping around for a top-of-the-line used Australian saddle. So far I'm looking at Syd Hill, and Australian Stock Saddle Co. Are there any other really good Aussie saddle makers that I should be looking at?

Thanks!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Syd Hill makes fantastic saddles... Down under saddlery makes some nice budget friendly saddles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Micheller (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks, Christabelle! It's good to have confirmation on the Syd Hill saddles.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The top of the line Australian saddles are all REAL Australian saddles. Syd Hill is said to be an OK maker of real Australian saddles. However, you will pay a pretty penny for those, even if you can find one used. 

Down Under saddles are made in India, I believe. I own two. If you watch, you can buy a new 'Down Under' line saddle for around $750, and they are a good saddle at that price. I've seen them used a couple of times around here on Craigslist for around $350...but I only see one up for sale about twice a year.

Some good info if you haven't seen it on this thread:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/australian-saddle-pros-cons-31869/

Also, reviews of Down Under & Australian Stock Saddle Co saddles are posted here:

Trail Saddles


----------



## Micheller (Apr 25, 2011)

BSMS, thanks so much for the links. They were very helpful!

I bought my Aussie saddle today! A good used Syd Hill, and I am thrilled. I can't wait for it to come next week! You know what I'm going to be doing next weekend, and it isn't going to be cleaning the house! lol

Thanks again for everyone's help!
Micheller


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not a fan of syd hills personally - many others are though. I just feel they sit you too far off your horse. I prefer a close contact saddle. I like/covet/drool over:

Coopers saddles
Dennis jacksons
Peter nelsons (I have one)
Neil (I think) macgregors

And a few others I can't remember.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

